# Fehlermeldung nach Update auf 3.0.2.1



## redi78 (23. März 2010)

Hallo Leute,

habe nach dem Update von 3.0.1.6 auf 3.0.2.1 folgende Fehlermeldungen erhalten:



> [Tue Mar 23 13:29:56 2010] [error] VirtualHost _default_:8081 -- mixing * ports  and non-* ports with a NameVirtualHost address is not supported, proceeding with  undefined results
> [Tue Mar 23 13:29:56 2010] [warn] NameVirtualHost *:8081 has no VirtualHosts
> [Tue Mar 23 13:30:06 2010] [error] VirtualHost _default_:8081 -- mixing * ports  and non-* ports with a NameVirtualHost address is not supported, proceeding with  undefined results
> [Tue Mar 23 13:30:06 2010] [warn] NameVirtualHost *:8081 has no VirtualHosts      * Restarting web server apache2                                         [ OK ]
> Restarting ftp server: Running: /usr/sbin/pure-ftpd-mysql-virtualchroot -l mysql :/etc/pure-ftpd/db/mysql.conf -l pam -O clf:/var/log/pure-ftpd/transfer.log -H - b -u 1000 -E -A -B                                                               Update finished.


Was genau muss ich da jetzt machen?

lg redi78


----------



## redi78 (29. März 2010)

Hat jemand eine Idee? Hab jetzt per E-Mail folgende Fehlermeldung erhalten:



> *Von:* root@server.blasmusikforum.at  (Cron Daemon)
> *Datum:* 29. März 2010 06:43:28 MESZ
> *An:* root@server.blasmusikforum.at
> *Betreff:* *Cron <root@server> test -x /usr/sbin/anacron || ( cd / &&  run-parts --report /etc/cron.daily )*
> ...


----------



## Till (29. März 2010)

Machen musst Du da an sich nichts, da es nur eine Warning ist welche die Funktionen des Server nicht beeinflußt. Was Du machen kannst, ist. z.B. in den Server Einstellungen in ispconfig eine subdomain für den apps vhost einzugeben ansttat _default_


----------



## redi78 (16. Juni 2010)

Jetzt ab ich ein großes Problem. Ich hab "_default_" auf "default" versehentlich abgeändert und jetzt ist ISPConfig nicht mehr erreichbar. Wie kann ich das wieder beheben?

Vielen Dank schon im Voraus.


----------



## Till (16. Juni 2010)

Editier die Datei /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/000-apps.vhost von hand und starte apache neu.


----------

